# Hello all, Can an immigrant find any kind of job in sydney?



## sai (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello all,

I am looking to move to Australia and looking to apply for a PR. I have many questions. But I wish to know, If I could get a job, any kind of job for that matter, like the ones working in stores, petrol bunks etc. People out there in this forum, Please share your knowledge. I wish not to ask many questions or write too much, as I haven't still seen ausi anytime.

Thank you


----------



## sai (Oct 9, 2011)

sai said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking to move to Australia and looking to apply for a PR. I have many questions. But I wish to know, If I could get a job, any kind of job for that matter, like the ones working in stores, petrol bunks etc. People out there in this forum, Please share your knowledge. I wish not to ask many questions or write too much, as I haven't still seen ausi anytime.
> 
> Thank you


Please do reply me. Thanx a lot for your time in advance.


----------



## sai (Oct 9, 2011)

trongbang86 said:


> the job market now is very bad. It's hard to find one. Employers even discriminate whether you have got PR or not.


Thanks a lot for the reply. And I have heard that it became increasingly difficult to apply for PR. Tey are changing rules etc. Do you have any information of this. I am trying to apply on SOL.


----------



## sai (Oct 9, 2011)

Lawrence said:


> If you are diligent in looking for a job, and you are humble enough to try anything, then yes you will be able to find a job. Hopefully after working for a while and gaining some experience you will be able to get a better job.


Thanx a lot for replying. Are you an immigrant or a native ausi?.


----------

